# 18 month girl height X 2 = adult height?



## KarmaJoy (Jan 25, 2006)

Ever heard that? I read it in a science book that seemed legitimate. I really hope it isn't true, although I looked up my old growth chart and it was for me. My dd is nearly 18 months and only 29 inches, lying down. This can't mean she only going to be 4'10" can it? I am 5'4" Dh is 5'10" (5'11" if you ask him







), so anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

I have always heard its 24 months to double. my oldest son was 35 in at 2yrs old and now at 15 he is already 6ft tall so it's not an exact science.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

I always heard that you double the height at 2 years old for a decent estimate, barring any later nutritional deficiencies, etc.


----------



## speedknitter (Aug 20, 2004)

Doctor told my parents when I was 2 years old (way back in 1965) that I would be close to 6 feet tall. I am 5'11", so it worked almost exactly for me. Have not measured DD lately but I'd guess she's close to 36"!!!

I would think that maybe it would be different for boys than girls, since girls seem to reach their adult height at an earlier age than boys? Anyone heard this?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

i've heard it for age 2, not 18m. Of course stuff like this is never an exact science- kids all grow at different rates.


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

I've heard it for age 2 as well. It worked for me and my sister. Said my sister would be 6ft, me 5'11". Both right on.

It's weird though because I think my DS is going to be way taller than the estimate we came up with. I think the estimate said he'd be 6'2, but DH is 6'6" and I'm 5'11". I'm betting DS is going to be more like 6'5 or even taller.


----------



## Rikki Gard (Apr 21, 2005)

Yeah, I heard 2 yrs too, and I think it is probably pretty close, but not exact. My brother was huge at that age and is only like 5'10 now.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 16, 2005)

If this rule really worked, my sister and I would be over 6 feet tall.

Both of us are under 5'2"


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

I joked about this after measuring dd at one year- she was 32" so already had half of my adult height beat! At two years... I can't imagine. It's a fun guesstimate, though


----------



## KayasMama04 (Feb 4, 2006)

At dds two year appt she looked at dds growth chart and said if she continued the way she was going she would be around 5'8"


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

there was a whole poster on this at the kids science museum..

it said something more along the lines of "on average, 54% of boys and 49% of girls are exactly half their adult height on their 2nd bday"

I made those % up just now, but it roughly translated to "the average 2 yr old will double their height as adults" but that it wasn't set in stone.

i have no idea what height i was at 2, but if dd doubles her height, she'll be about the same height as me when she is done growing.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I heard a different formula, but it was similar, but I heard it was a myth in any case.

If it were true for age 2, my dd will be over 6 feet tall.


----------



## lucyem (Apr 30, 2005)

I would think this is a big myth. We do this with horses, if you take the length of a certain leg bone at a certain age etc etc. It never works out. My 18 month old doubled would not even make it to my height of 5'8" let alone anywhere near his dad who is 6'3". And since our entire family is 5'7" - 6'4" I would be very surprised if he did not his 6'.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

2 years, not 18 months.

DS is aiming to be over 6 feet tall


----------



## tbone (Dec 17, 2006)

I've also heard that it was 2 yrs. Though, someone recently told me 2.6 was more accurate. I wouldn't worry about your dc.


----------



## Qestia (Sep 26, 2005)

ok, I heard 3 years.







:


----------



## ~MoonGypsy~ (Aug 21, 2006)

My DS is over 36" at 16 months! BUT his dad id 6'4".







They will both tower over me


----------



## jest (Oct 24, 2005)

I had heard it was at 2 years, but I was just talking about this with a friend the other day and she said it was at almost 3 that they are supposedly half their adult height.

I heard somewhere that "tallness" is a dominant trait and most people are taller than at least one of their parents, barring any health/nutritional issues. Or something like that.


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

okay, if we go by the 2 years height=half adult height, k is aiming for 5'8". if we go by the 3 years height=half adult height, she's heading for 6'1" or so! that's a big difference! i'm guessing she'll be closer to 5'8" to 5'8" given her genetics (i'm 5'2.5" and her father is the runt of the men of his family at just under 6'-- his father is 6'5" and brother is 6'4").


----------



## rabrog (Dec 20, 2005)

At 2.6yo DD was about 32 inches tall so around 5'4" for adult height...which would be about right since I'm 5'2" (on a good day







) and DH is 5'10".

Jenn


----------



## soygurl (Jan 28, 2006)

I heard that it's 2 for girls and 2.5 for boys. It's worked pretty well for most of my family, but of course there will be excpetions to the 'rule.'


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

I heard 2 years as well. We measured DD the other day and she was 33 inches, so she would be just about my size. I got all excited and yelped at her "in 13 years we can share clothes!!" I'm sure she'll love that...


----------



## maxmazmom (Nov 5, 2005)

We were told to the 2 year thing when DS was 2. I am hoping it isn't an exact science, because if it is, then my DS will only be 5' 6". I find this unlikely as I am 5' 7" and DH is 6' 3" but you never know.


----------



## Terabith (Mar 10, 2006)

I've heard that too. It's not gospel, but it is a good rule of thumb. 18 months for girls, 2 yrs for boys. It didn't work for me, but I had precocious puberty that stunted my growth. It was accurate for my (6'1") sister.


----------



## bauchtanz (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah - um, I was supposed to be like 5 11 and I am 4 11.


----------



## hookahgirl (May 22, 2005)

Yeah I "should" have been 5'8, I am 5'2". My bro should have been 5'6", he is 6' LOL
Going by the 18 months one DD should be about 4'8"...... Going by the 2 year she should be 5' even. Which actually makes sense given the fact both DH and I are under 5'5"!


----------



## Mara's Mama (Jun 11, 2006)

So perhaps somewhere between 18 mos and 2 years is a height that can be doubled for adult height?

By another method (something about averaging parents' heights) we determined that our dd should be about 5'-9". This follows using the doubling of 18 month method, too, since she's 33+ inches already at 16 months.







:


----------



## nancy926 (Mar 10, 2003)

The "double the height at age 2" thing works perfectly for me, but according to that, DH was supposed to be 6 feet tall and he's 5 foot 9.







Close, but not so much.

There are calculators online that take into account the height of both parents and the height, weight and age of the child.

According to those, DD1 (who has always been above 75% for height) will be 5 foot 7 and DD2 (who has always been under 40%) will be 5 foot 5. All three of us can share clothes (I am 5 foot 6)!


----------

